# Prelude for Piano



## kevinFoy (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi , I'm new all this, but I wrote this short piece for Piano, its my second attempt at composition.

I'm completely self taught on the piano, can only play piano at a rudimentary level and have never read anything on composition. I do love classical music though, I don't know if this is classical though. I just wondering if I have any clue what I'm doing, would it be worth my effort to learn about composition , have I any ability or am I just an untalented schmuck wasting everybody's time including myself? 
Thanks


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

It sounds like attempt to write romantic prelude with Chopinesque, flowing facture. If it is, I think you should use your piano and play through Chopin preludes (as much of them as your skill enambles you, some are easy) and then try composing prelude yourself once more. You should understand the meaning of harmonic progression, modulation and form (in this case, miniature form), all of which seem to be either lacking or random in piece you posted. Understanding of these should come from listening and playing, gain as much as you can in this way before reading any serious writings on theory of composition.


----------

